
Shared Hosting is a Ghetto - nickb
http://www.al3x.net/2008/01/shared-hosting-is-ghetto.html
======
maurycy
Waiting for a title: Hacking why is a Ghetto considered harmful for fun and
profit.

------
zach
Clever title. But true. Dreamhost begging for Rails developers to help them
run Rails on their shared hosts is a lot like the blighted urban area trying
to get a Trader Joe's in their neighborhood instead of another dollar store.

------
Tichy
Maybe it is not so widely used with non-PHP stuff because it is so
impractical? And wonder why PHP is so successful? So to announce the
irrelevance of shared hosting is a bit premature?

------
adnam
Snob

